# Sharks in east bay



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

I wanna try to catch some blacktips at the garcon point bridge. What bait and tackle should i use? And would morning or evening be better?


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Your wife's holiday roast. Big hook, 20' of chain, and tie it to a dock or post


----------



## ablesbradley (Sep 24, 2009)

let me know if there is anything outthere


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

chad403 said:


> Your wife's holiday roast. Big hook, 20' of chain, and tie it to a dock or post


throw the bait out as far as you can and whistle songs until something takes it :whistling: and try not to sit on the end of the pier....just incase it should break away:thumbup:


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

pretty funny. :thumbsup:

Ok, somebody throw this guy a biscuit....

I'd help, but I have no idea where you are talking about. I'm not from P'cola and only fish it every ten years or so... I fish a good bit east of there.

As for the tackle... depends on how big you want to catch them.
I've caught up to 4ft'ers on a 6'6" fast action bass rod with a 40 size spinning reel, 15 or 20lb braid, flouro leader and a 2/0 circle hook... While fishing for whiting/croaker/blackdrum.

I've also had "something" burn the drag out, lock up and strip the gears out of a 80 class spinning reel. It never sped up, never slowed down, and never turned... It was like I hooked the bumper on a bus....


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Dead lady fish or mullet on 100-plus pound leader. 8000 class spinning rod with big braid. Set up on a moving tide and you should be ok. 
You can chum or chunk a little to get their attention but shouldn't have any problems hanging into one.


----------



## ricehobgood86 (Jun 14, 2012)

If you can find some bonita, either at a bait shop or if you know anyone who pier fishes they could probably get one for you and cut it up. Set you a nice chunk on the end of your line and cut the rest up to chum it up around where you are fishing. They love that bloddy bonita!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Stupid Iphone.


----------



## Butler879 (Jun 18, 2012)

I've also had "something" burn the drag out, lock up and strip the gears out of a 80 class spinning reel. It never sped up, never slowed down, and never turned... It was like I hooked the bumper on a bus....[/QUOTE]

I had that exact same thing happen to me except the fish came out of its mouth full intact with the hook still in it. Never sped up or changed directions. Steady slow pull on the reel.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

did you do any fishing at the garcon point bridge yet?


----------



## BlackwaterBax (Jun 24, 2012)

Not yet


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

So, how did it go?


----------

